# Whitefish and Lake Trout



## zzerru (Mar 3, 2012)

Someone had asked about this on another thread so I figured I would post it in the correct forum also. Brined the whitefish and trout and then hot smoked them over alder and a little oak. Been enjoying them with a proper pint or two of Keweenaw amber ale.








out of the smoker.







Trout.







Whitefish.







With Triscuits and some sweet onion. Usually have a little mustard along too.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## venture (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks delicious.  I've smoked fish once or twice before and I was always happy with it.  Have you ever made a dip with it?  Crumble it up mix with a bit of sour cream maybe a bit of mayo some seasoning and serve with those Triskets.  Good stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks yummy!


----------



## zzerru (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm goi g to have to try making a dip, that sounds pretty darn good!


----------



## jonboat (Jun 11, 2012)

Question on the lake trout...  most preparation methods, I find them to be a lot more oily than salmon, brown-trout, or rainbow trout. Is this the case when smoked? (fishermen call them "greasers" around here because they're so much more oily)  I caught a bunch late last fall and have been grilling, baking, and broiling them, but haven't heard much about smoking them - thus haven't tried it. Just wondering if the rendered fat (grease) might be a problem.


----------



## zzerru (Oct 14, 2012)

Didn't cause an issue for me, but YMMV.


----------



## ryan johnson (Oct 14, 2012)

The lake trout and whitefish are an oily fish but I have been quite pleased with them smoked.  The oils in the fish really attract a great smoky flavor!  my favorite way to smoke these is with applewood.  The oil in the fish is no problem.  I hang them on a curtain hook upside down when i smoke them to let the rendered oils drip. But i honestly dont get that much oil dripping when I smoke these fish.


----------

